# Planted Tank: Fertilizers?



## RickyDgmZ (May 8, 2016)

So I'm taking a 2nd go at my planted tank..

I had a pretty good run on my 1st tank then all of a sudden my plants got rhizome rot (all plans were floating)

I'm wondering which ferts to use in my tank. 
Some info about the setup
1 Betta
1 Horned Nerite snail
4 driftwood
Size: 5gal (Fluval Spec V)
Cycled
Non-CO2


Plants I will be using
Lilaeopsis Novae-zelandiae ( Micro Sword) x 4
Echinodorus Martii ( Ruffle Plant ) x 2 
Anubias Nana x 4

Substrate is just pebble substrate. 

Which fertilizers should I look into using?


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

I think using pebble substrate is the problem. Swords are heavily rooted plants, they need sand or soil to thrive. You can get anacharis, hornwart, cabomba and Brazilian Pennywort for your tank. They don't needed to be planted. 


I might be wrong though.


----------



## RickyDgmZ (May 8, 2016)

My first set of plants were primarily Anubias. All floating I had some Amazon Sword that had grown the roots to the pebbles and stayed healthy and multiplied. 

I'm all open to changing substrate as well. I want something easy to clean. The pebbles allow food and waste to fall through them..


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

What size are the pebbles? Can you post a photo? If it's like gravel you should be just fine.

I use the RU tabs and Iron tabs from this seller on eBay and have been much happier than I was with the capsules. Sometimes (often) when capsules dissolve the little fert thingies wind up on the substrate.

RU TABS Root tabs aquarium fertilizer plant ferts substrate clay micro macro | eBay


----------



## RickyDgmZ (May 8, 2016)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> What size are the pebbles? Can you post a photo? If it's like gravel you should be just fine.
> 
> I use the RU tabs and Iron tabs from this seller on eBay and have been much happier than I was with the capsules. Sometimes (often) when capsules dissolve the little fert thingies wind up on the substrate.
> 
> RU TABS Root tabs aquarium fertilizer plant ferts substrate clay micro macro | eBay


This is what I have in my tank. I'm sure it's not the best thing to have but it's what's readily available to me.

Top Fin® Premium Quality Aquarium Gravel | fish Gravel & Sand | PetSmart


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Gravel is fine for planted tanks. Until I switched to sand I used gravel with great success.


----------



## RickyDgmZ (May 8, 2016)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Gravel is fine for planted tanks. Until I switched to sand I used gravel with great success.


So those RU tabs you'd just put them all the way under the gravel?

Also would you put the roots of the plants in the gravel as well, I'm curious because I like to have some anubias float up top and wondering if they will get a good dose of the tabs.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Yes, place the tabs in the substrate. You can dose Seachem Flourish Comprehensive for the Anubias and other floating plants.


----------



## RickyDgmZ (May 8, 2016)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Yes, place the tabs in the substrate. You can dose Seachem Flourish Comprehensive for the Anubias and other floating plants.


Alright, purchased both products. Now what's the recommended dose of the Seachem in a 5G tank?


----------

